# Northwest World Reggae Festival!! August 12-14, 2011 Marcola, OR



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 19, 2011)

Northwest World Reggae Festival!! August 12-14, 2011 Marcola, OR
http://www.nwworldreggae.com/
lineup:
FRIDAY
DOME
2:00 - 3:00 DJ’s
STAGE
3:00 - 3:45 Sar Shalom
4:00 - 5:00 Casper Lomayesva w/ The Mighty 602 Band
DOME
5:00 - 5:30 DJ's
STAGE
5:30 - 6:30 Kevin Kinsella
6:45 - 8:00 The Green
DOME
8:00 - 8:30 DJ’s
STAGE
8:30 - 9:45 J-Boog and Detour Posse
DOME
9:45 - 10:15 DJ’s
STAGE
10:15 - 11:45 Anthony B
DOME
11:45 - 2:00 DANCE HALL
2:00 ---- Drums take over Dome

SATURDAY
DOME
9:00 - 10:00 Morning guided meditation
11:00 - 12:00 Matt Haze - Israeli Spiritual Dub Set
FIELD
12:00 - 2:00 Soccer Camp
SHADY STAGE
12:00-1:30 Asheba
1:30 - 2:30 Loveness Wesa Dance Troupe
2:45 - 3:30 Jah Breeze and The South Shore Pan Ensemble
DOME
3:30 - 4:20 DJ’s
STAGE
4:20 - 5:20 InWord
5:30 - 7:00 Toussaint w/The Escort Service & Celebrity Horns
7:10 - 8:40 Bambu Station
DOME
8:40 - 9:10 DJ's
STAGE
9:10 - 10:30 Marcia Griffiths
DOME
10:30 - 11:00 DJ's
STAGE
11:00 - 1:00+ Midnite
DOME
1:00 – 2:40 DANCE HALL
2:40 ---- Drums take over Dome

SUNDAY
DOME
9:00 - 11:00 Morning Worship and RIP Set - Rebel Radio Frank
11:00 - 12:00 DJ’s - Fashion and Art Show
SHADY STAGE
11:00 - 2:00 Drum Workshop and performance
2:00 Loveness Wesa Dancers and Drums lead parade to main stage
FIELD
12:00 - 2:00 Soccer Camp
STAGE
2:00- 2:40 Rising Buffalo Tribe
2:45-3:45 Afro Omega
DOME
3:45-4:00 DJ's
STAGE
Escort Service Showcase w Celebrity Horns
4:00 - 4:40 Zelly Rock
4:40 - 5:50 Sashamon
5:50 - 6:50 Alcyon Massive
DOME
6:50 - 7:10 DJ’s
STAGE
7:10 - 7:40 Asheba
7:40 - 8:40 Alika w/ Quinto Sol
DOME
8:40 - 9:00 DJ’s
STAGE
9:00 - 10:15 Clinton Fearon and the Boogie Brown Band
http://www.nwworldreggae.com/


----------



## Magic Happens (Jul 6, 2016)

hey this the following weekend after reggae on the river!? wow! changing plans right now! #reggaetourwestcoast


----------

